# Haunt and Learn...



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, notes to myself about what worked, what didn't and what I want to do to make next year better =)

Worked:
1) Two foggers were plenty for the space we have.
2) Vampire Syndicate music was a hit.
3) Donnie as a stalking ditch monster was a huge attraction.
4) Weeds from the woods worked great in cemetary.
5) Fireworks attracted unknowing TOT's.
6) The amount of stuff we had was deamed "not tacky".

Didn't work:
1) Need a little more spot lighting and more black lights.
2) Plastic pipes on foggers melted and came off.
3) Glow stick in scarepumpkin did not give off enough light.
4) Tiki torches potential hazard to roaming TOT's.
5) Need more candy.
6) Need props that move.
7) No more cardboard props.
8) Need a way to keep artificial pumpkins from rollling away. 
9) Put spider webs up later... wind caused them to clump.
10) Need a way to keep TOT's from roaming through yard.

For Next Year (2009):
1) Crypt
2) Fence (to keep out TOT's)
3) Better set up for the foggers, perhaps PVC fittings to go directly over the spout and then the plastic tube.
4) Wooden pedastal for gargoyle
5) Make angels of death fly =)
6) Light up VonRauber Haunt Sign... perhaps make one for street corner, something about Haunted 2nd Street...
7) Make haunted mansion soundtrack WAY in advance.
8) Make cleaver sign about not treading upon someones grave, to HOPEFULLY keep TOT's out of yard.
9) Paint fabric for the inside of scarepumkin, so that it illuminates.
10) Invest in spider web gun.
11) Invest in lightening/thunder machine.
12) Make flicker candles out of PVC or buy some of the Christmas ones and convert them to be a Hallow season prop =)
13) Recruit some living monsters =)
14) Purchase small fogger to rig in cow skull monster.

That's all for now =)


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Good list. The post-mortems are so useful.

A note on the fogger output, you'll want a bit of air in between the fogger and any tube you use or a venturi input. You won't "lose" any fog with an inch or two of air separating the two and you will keep any plastic from melting into sludge. 

Great post!

Push E.
My Halloween Blog


----------

